# These just sprung up! Plant ID!



## 311_dart (May 20, 2006)

These appeared out of nowhere one day and have been taking over the tank. They grow to the glass top and then the leaf grows very big! anyone?









[/img]


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

They are weeds!! Haha. There is a plant called Pilea peperomioides that looks identical to this plant. I also have it growing in my backyard all over the place. I'm not positive that it is P. peperomioides but they are almost identical. Google it and you'll see what I'm talking about.

Good luck.


----------



## 311_dart (May 20, 2006)

WEEDS! should these be removed? something i need to worry about?


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

You should worry about them for exactly the same reason you worry about weeds in the garden: They'll invade and strangle anything more delicate in your viv. I actually recently had a similar experience with a weedy dischidia spp, and it destroyed a rare fittonia spp I was working with...

-Solly


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

wishIwereAnExpert said:


> You should worry about them for exactly the same reason you worry about weeds in the garden: They'll invade and strangle anything more delicate in your viv. *I actually recently had a similar experience with a weedy dischidia spp, and it destroyed a rare fittonia spp I was working with...*
> 
> -Solly



HAHAHA!!! ....RARE Fittonia? HAHAHAHA!!


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Rare in that I couldn't get it again. We don't all have access to every plant in the universe...Well, I guess we all do if we give you enough money :lol:

I bet you don't have this fittionia spp though.

-Solly


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

wishIwereAnExpert said:


> Rare in that I couldn't get it again. We don't all have access to every plant in the universe...Well, I guess we all do if we give you enough money :lol:
> 
> I bet you don't have this fittionia spp though.
> 
> -Solly


If I don't have it, I bet I could get it. Okay enough hijacking from me...

You can remove the weeds as they pop up b/c like Solly said, they can strangle certain things.


----------



## Fishinfl321 (Aug 10, 2006)

Yep looks like what we call "Dollar weed". Grows better than anything else we have around here, my whole yard is full of it. I use a weed and feed on my yard to get rid of it. Of course you wouldn't want to do that in a viv, so I guess do like Antone said and just pluck it out when you see it. One thing I do know is that it grows like a runner, where if you leave any of the root in there it will probably just keep sprouting new weeds over and over again.


Troy


----------



## 311_dart (May 20, 2006)

well, i guess no one will want any clippings, haha. dont bother moving this to the plant classifieds!! thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

ive added them to my vives. in a tank with little nutrients (coco bedding) they grow pretty slow and dont get over a few inches tall. quite a nice addition to my tank.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Looks like Hydrocotyle sp. if it were small.

Here is the pilea http://www.wildchicken.com/nature/garde ... 00_040.htm


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Yes, thats what it is. Hydrocotyle. I have been trying to figure that out. I knew it couldn't be a Pilea but they do look very similar.

Hydrocotyle it is!


----------



## 311_dart (May 20, 2006)

*here's another*

that last one was too easy, how about these that i found








i assume the one on the right is a weed of some sort, but what about the other

does this warrant a new thread? too late now!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

They look like weeds to me still. Sorry. :lol:


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Frogtofall said:


> wishIwereAnExpert said:
> 
> 
> > You should worry about them for exactly the same reason you worry about weeds in the garden: They'll invade and strangle anything more delicate in your viv. *I actually recently had a similar experience with a weedy dischidia spp, and it destroyed a rare fittonia spp I was working with...*
> ...


EXACTLY WHAT I THOUGHT!!!


----------

